# Please check Cat Knight my new webcomic (Fantasy/adventure)



## Mr. Beaver (Oct 21, 2020)

Hi Furaffinity community i am glad you are back! 

I am Pablo Verdugo creator of the successful series Mr. Beaver ( thanks to the Furaffinity community and forum support) and I am here to show you my new project:

Cat Knight! you can read it here for free:









						Cat Knight
					

Milkao wants to be the best swordsman in the whole earth! for that he seeks to participate in the tournament where the strongest swordsmen of the pirate coast are tested and selected. Let´s find out if Milkao cat can survive the challenge of become the greatest swordman!




					www.webtoons.com
				




I hope you like it and  let me know what you think!

If you like my work please check out my instagram: @pablo_verdugo_munoz

Thanks Furaffinity community for you great support !

Pablo V.


----------



## Nemara (Nov 3, 2020)

I've only just started reading it, but I'm already enjoying it. The comic has a cool manga-like style to it. 

And the english is almost impeccable, too.


----------



## Mr. Beaver (Nov 7, 2020)

Nemara said:


> I've only just started reading it, but I'm already enjoying it. The comic has a cool manga-like style to it.
> 
> And the english is almost impeccable, too.


Thanks Nemara! i am glad you like it


----------



## finalqed (Nov 8, 2020)

Your work is fantastic!  Great art and the world you've created seems very well realized.


----------



## Delliot (Nov 8, 2020)

I honestly love this! can't wait for more parts to come out.


----------



## Mr. Beaver (Nov 16, 2020)

finalqed said:


> Your work is fantastic!  Great art and the world you've created seems very well realized.


Thanks Finalqed


----------



## Mr. Beaver (Nov 16, 2020)

Delliot said:


> I honestly love this! can't wait for more parts to come out.


Thanks Delliot!


----------

